# what should be in every tech bag?



## emtgirl_in_training (Feb 12, 2006)

so basically i need to come up with a checklist asap of what NEEDS to be with us at all times in our tech bag.  its for class.  i've looked anywhere.  if anyone can send me a link anything remotely close, i'll name my first born after you.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 12, 2006)

Galls might help, just check out what goodies they;ve in their first aid kits 



> 16 Plastic Bandages (1" x 3")
> 1 Abdominal Combine Pad (5" x 9")
> 10 Gauze Pads (4" x 4")
> 1 Gauze Clean-Wrap Bandage (3")
> ...



~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 12, 2006)

I carry an EMS USA Mega Duffle with:

(1) D Cylinder w/ Brass Reg (b/c it said it cut the danger of fire in half) :unsure: boom?

(1) Ambu Spur Adult (I like the handles)
(1) Ambu Spur Toddler
(1) Ambu Spur Infant
(1) Ambu Spur Neonate

(2) Adult NRB
(2) Pedi NRB
(1) Infant NPB
(2) Adult Nasal Cannulas
(1) Orange Kids Oxygen bear

(1) Adult Magill Forceps
(2) Bite Blocks (tongue depressor w/ foam block on one end)

(2) Penlights
(plastic bag full of gloves)

OPA Kit
NPA Kit
(1) tube of KY (in a baggie b/c a pair of scissors punctured it)
(1) Each of 5.0, 6.0, 7.0, 7.5 and 8.0 cuffed tubes
Lidocaine spray
(1) Rusch Disposable Laryngoscope Kit (I'm cheap.. I have a good set of Viewmax blades, but I've never opened them)

(2) safe stable Glucagon kits (I'm diabetic)
(6) 15g tubes cherry glucose (again.. and b/c I like cherry better than lemon)
(1) Glucometer w/ 20 strips & spare batteries
(2) 1000ml Sodium Chloride
(1) 500ml Sodium Chloride
(5) Start Kits
(2) each 16, 18, 20 & 22ga retractable caths
(6) packs of tubing w/ ext. sets

(2) chemi cold packs
(2) chemi heat packs
(4) each 3" & 4" Sof Kling
(2) 4.5" Bulky gauze
(2) Trauma Dressings
(5) 5x9 abd dressings
(5) 8x19 abd dressings
(20) 4x4's
(29) 3x3's
(1) each 1" & 3" Transpore tape
(2) bloodstopper pressure dressings
(1) 2" Micropore tape
Bandage scissors
Utility shears
splinter forceps
ring cutter
(2) Kelly hemostats
(1) foot/ankle air splint
(2) 15" Morrison Splints
(1) Ambu adjustable adult collar
(1) Ambu adjustable pedi collar
(5) Cravats
(1) each digital & hypothermia thermometers
(4) eye dressings
(2) 250ml Sterile H20
(1) 500ml Sodium Chloride
(1) burn sheet
(1) OB Kit w/ cord scissors
(1) mylar blanket
(1) ppe kit (N95, gloves, wipe, apron, hair cover, shoe covers, goggles)
(1) Each Adult & Pedi BP Cuffs and one of my Littman scopes
(1) MiniMag light
(5) Smart Triage Tags
(1) grease pencil
(2) tourniquets
Pen & Note Pad
(1) Puke bag.. (Have to keep replacing it b/c the stuffed bag causes things to tear it)



That's all in one bag.. I carry it everywhere, when I'm going traveling. My version of a life saver kit.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 12, 2006)

I also have one of those hand suction things, but I'm not apt to keep it in the bag, because it may be crushed. So I keep in it it's box, stuffed in a cubby in what ever vehicle I'm driving.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 12, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> (29) 3x3's
> .


 
I forgot to explain. That's not a typo... I bought a box of 30 3x3's at walmart, for this bag... and there were only 29 pads in the box... Which was sealed by the way. :glare: I felt defrauded. Don't know what happened. The 25 on the box was red X'd out, and it had 30 beside it. It was a "Special", instead of 25, now 30, with a price slash... Guess the bean counter who was in charge of putting in 5 more, couldn't count?


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks so much guys!  i really hate to tell the both of you, but i promise to name my first born after everyone.  but i swear, if i have a litter of puppies, one will be named alex and one will be stevo.  and TTLWHKR, i'll be sure write my congressmen about the swindle surrounding your 3x3s


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 12, 2006)

emtgirl_in_training said:
			
		

> ...if i have a litter of puppies, one will be named alex and one will be stevo.


If you have a litter of puppies...you might want to get your husband checked out. :excl:


----------



## Stevo (Feb 13, 2006)

a loaf of dogchow, a bottle of toilet water and thou? maybe we could go roll in a dead road kill? chew up some boots in the locker room together?


----------



## dhpd9807 (Feb 13, 2006)

How much does that mega thing weigh? Do you carry that on all your calls? Do you work in a rural system? That's alot of stuff.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 13, 2006)

Where can one get that EMS USA Mega Duffle?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 13, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Where can one get that EMS USA Mega Duffle?



I'll go ahead and call a code, someone grab the crash cart!

This forum already has one whacker, no need for another!  Do you really need all of that stuff?

I use the Galls BLS bag I bought back in 2001.  It works great!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

> How much does that mega thing weigh?


 

_About 25 lbs._



> Do you carry that on all your calls?


 
_No, I am a career Paramedic, they supply their own equipment. I carry it in my SUV when I'm traveling. I only respond BLS, if by rare chance the local EMS guy calls me and says "Hey, we need some help". As I would not be covered by a medical director. The ALS supplies are more for "among family" emergencies, since we live so far from ALS._



> Do you work in a rural system?


 
_I live in a remote area, and commute 3 hours to work_.



> That's alot of stuff.


 
_I'm a Total Whacker. Always be prepared._


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Where can one get that EMS USA Mega Duffle?


 





Except my bag is Royal Blue

http://www.goemsusa.com/

Bags and Cases > EMS Bags > Oxygen > Scroll Down to Mega Duffle 140223

$99.95... It was $119.00 when I bought it. Maybe time for a new one, the seams are getting weak.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

I can go through the EMS USA Catalog and get tons of stuff, and it seems like their prices are so much less than everyone else. Anymore, it's my main supplier. I also hand out their catalogs to everyone I see... I should be getting a kick back.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 14, 2006)

So the bag is about a hundred bucks...But how much for everything in it, too?


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Feb 14, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> a loaf of dogchow, a bottle of toilet water and thou? maybe we could go roll in a dead road kill? chew up some boots in the locker room together?




i say YES!:blush:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> So the bag is about a hundred bucks...But how much for everything in it, too?


 
Don't worry about it.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 14, 2006)

WHKR, do they have a website or something where I could get a catalog?


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 14, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.


Umm... I'm just trying to get some advice on about how much a complete setup would cost, so I can know what to plan for. I'm not sure what the problem is, or even if there is a problem...?


----------



## ksEMTbabe (Feb 14, 2006)

I hope you have wheels on your super kit TTLWHKR....and a little backup beeper.  It's a good thing we don't carry that much stuff in one kit - I'd be knocking things over left and right trying to get into a house.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> WHKR, do they have a website or something where I could get a catalog?


 
http://www.goemsusa.com/


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> Umm... I'm just trying to get some advice on about how much a complete setup would cost, so I can know what to plan for. I'm not sure what the problem is, or even if there is a problem...?


 
There is no problem, I'm just not going to share my finances.

Just buy what you need, and put it in the bag.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2006)

ksEMTbabe said:
			
		

> I hope you have wheels on your super kit TTLWHKR....and a little backup beeper. It's a good thing we don't carry that much stuff in one kit - I'd be knocking things over left and right trying to get into a house.


 

I keep two shoulder straps on it, and wear it as a back pack. I don't think it is either bulky or heavy. The Pacific packs we use at NW are much heavier. At work, I'm expected to carry in the ALS pack, an O2 bag, monitor and airway pack all at the same time. So 25 lbs isn't much.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 14, 2006)

anyone do the turkey baster thang? 

~S~


----------



## emtd29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> anyone do the turkey baster thang?
> 
> ~S~



Why not??  cheap fast and it works.


Oh, TTLWHKR, I have something like you have, only difference is mine has lights, siren and a 7.3 liter diesel engine


----------



## dhpd9807 (Feb 15, 2006)

what's a whacker?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 15, 2006)

Someone who really loves their job.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 15, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> There is no problem, I'm just not going to share my finances.
> 
> Just buy what you need, and put it in the bag.


Whatever, man. You already shared about the bag price, so...whatever.

Can ANYone offer some advice on what a similarly-equipped package might cost, ballpark estimate? $250-300? $300-350? $350-400? $400-450? $450 or more? I'm getting a decent tax refund this year, and will need to set some of that aside for this, and just need to know about how much to plan for. You see, I'm not yet certified, *therefore I don't yet know what I'll need*, but I need to start planning or saving now, so I can get what I need when I am ready for it.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 15, 2006)

i had a big bag, but after i took a CC course the instructor was in to a minamalist sort of thing, so i had a fanny pack for a while. Then the fanny pack didn't cut it when i first responded to a multiple car/patient deal _(the rig was at the e.r.)_ , so i went back to the big bag. 

But then i worked my way into 3 vehicles , an a bike, so i only had the bag 1/3 of the time

maybe i should just stand around and beg for help....?







~S~


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry, what's a CC course?


----------



## Stevo (Feb 16, 2006)

Critical Care, or Critical Trauma Care , they've called it different things over the years. The jist was to mitigate events with very little equipment...

For instance one's finger(s) (first & ring) are a BP cuff....

iirc a certain early variation came from Montana...

~S~


----------



## dhpd9807 (Feb 16, 2006)

whacker....OK. sure am not a whacker. Is there a name for someone who does not loke their job?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 16, 2006)

JJ-  don't pay retail for anything.  Check out EBAY.  Do a search for EMT or EMS and check out what comes up.  There are TONS of bags listed and that my be the best way to get a good ball park figure.  

You can get a basic First Responder/BLS bag with most everything your going to need for under $150. 

Just do some searches.  Unless your striving to be a Whacker, along the lines of Alex, you don't HAVE TO HAVE all that stuff.

Its up to you and what you want to spend.  You can spend $100 and get the basics to get you by until the responding units get on scene, or you can spend $1000 and still have everything you need to get you buy until the responding units get on scene.

Since your not certified yet, you still have time to do the research.

As far as Alex not wanting to tell you about his finances...him telling you how much he spent for the bag (which the cost of can easily be found by going to the companies website) is entirely different than not laying out how much he spends to keep himself well supplied.

Personally, I have a small bag with some bandages/dressings, splinting material, BVM, gloves, scissors, and a few other things that I cannot think of right off.  It works for me in this area.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 16, 2006)

........................ double post oops delete me


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 16, 2006)

dhpd9807 said:
			
		

> whacker....OK. sure am not a whacker. Is there a name for someone who does not loke their job?


 
Don't know. I love my job.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 16, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> EBAY.


 


Exactly.  


I shop mainly in this category:
Business/IND>Specialty Medical>EMT

http://business.listings.ebay.com/Medical-Specialty_Emergency-EMT_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ100010QQsocmdZListingItemList

Also in...

Wound care (cheap dressings/bandages)
http://business.listings.ebay.com/Medical-Supplies-Disposables_Wound-Care_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ31478QQsocmdZListingItemList

Health Beauty/First Aid
http://health-beauty.listings.ebay.com/Health-Care_First-Aid_W0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ75033QQsocmdZListingItemList

Health Beauty/Oxygen Cylinders
http://health-beauty.listings.ebay.com/Respiratory-Aids_Oxygen-Cylinders-Accessories_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ75080QQsocmdZListingItemList

Military Equipment/First aid
http://collectibles.search.ebay.com/first-aid_Militaria_W0QQcatrefZC6QQfromZR2QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ13956QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZunknown

Public Safety/Fire-Rescue
http://business.listings.ebay.com/Government-Public-Safety_Fire-Rescue_W0QQfromZR4QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsacatZ78223QQsocmdZListingItemList

Emergency - Rescue
http://collectibles.listings.ebay.com/Historical-Memorabilia_Rescue-Emergency-Vehicle_W0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ39724QQsocmdZListingItemList

O2 Kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fully-Stocked-LARGE-Oxygen-ALS-Trauma-Kit-Bag-WOW_W0QQitemZ7589753497QQcategoryZ31479QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Trauma Kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/Trauma-Kit-Fully-Stocked-Royal-Blue-Miller-Bag_W0QQitemZ7589485258QQcategoryZ31461QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 16, 2006)

¡Ay caramba! I'm going to have to make a new subfolder in my Favorites...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Feb 17, 2006)

WELL Speaking of dogs - 
Heres a nice little photo of me 











CP


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Feb 18, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> WELL Speaking of dogs -
> Heres a nice little photo of me
> 
> 
> ...


 so cute!! the hat really brings out the color in your eyes


----------



## CaptainPanic (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 19, 2006)

Speaking of dogs...

Wait. Nevermind


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 19, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I shop mainly in this category:
> Business/IND>Specialty Medical>EMT




All quality stuff? A small O2 tank & spare ice packs would be great to have. I just don't want some unsafe/stolen O2 tank that will fail if tested.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 20, 2006)

I buy tanks & regulators and donate them to local EMS and fire...

You have to use your own discretion. Someone may be a great, honest seller; another may not. As with any oxygen tank, if it's not new, and you don't know the history...Have it tested.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, since I just joined this community this thread is way far ahead of me.  I don't have time to read all of the posts but I skimmed them.  If you want a ditch bag remember, who is going to use this the most?  YOU!!!  Buy a bag that is big enough for your vehicle and usage.  You'll probably want many personal things such as over the counter pain meds, Band Aids and Neosporin (that's my favorite).  If you work for a service I'd just (acquire) items that you need from them.  Otherwise a couple trauma pads, many 4x4s, tape, trauma shears, flashlight, emergency blanket, candy bars?  Just think to your environment. 

Me?  I'm from Minnesota I need to have winter weather things in mind too.  

Truthfully I as many others have too much STUFF(keyword) in my kit.  I have a Maxi-Medic bag from galls.com and have it stuffed with things that my boss tossed at me.  

Right now I think my kit weighs about 15lbs since I am in Colorado right now and I figured with a 2,000 mile round trip there's bound to be something.  

Anyway, think about practical things.  If you want hand powered suction use a .99 turkey baster, and some tongue depressors rather than finger splints as splints...Remember, the key is CHEAP...I figure, if they are dying they don't care if it's sterile, as long as it's clean it's fine.


Just my 2 cents.

Brando


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

I used 18"x1" aluminum finger splints. Just because... Cut it, tape the edge, bend it, and you have a splint that offers double sided support.

Examples:


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 16, 2006)

Question, I reviewed another agency's bag and I'm curious...how many tongue depressors does a person need?  This bag had about 60 tongue depressors, no MCI I have ever heard of had so many pts that required fingers to be splinted.  Personally I'd just use a twig or such.  Oh well.

B


----------



## MMiz (Apr 16, 2006)

BrandoEMT said:
			
		

> Question, I reviewed another agency's bag and I'm curious...how many tongue depressors does a person need?  This bag had about 60 tongue depressors, no MCI I have ever heard of had so many pts that required fingers to be splinted.  Personally I'd just use a twig or such.  Oh well.
> 
> B



I know we don't carry them in our BLS bags.  We don't even carry any finger splints.  We're the *ambulance.  *If they call for a broken finger, which has happened, you better believe they're going to be a pt. refusal.

I carry finger splints in my own kit simply because I had some crazy college roomates.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 16, 2006)

We don't carry any


----------



## Jon (Apr 17, 2006)

A note about carring OTC pharmacutical products... we, as EMT's, can't even give the stuff out... When my service does events, our APAP, etc only comes out if we have a doc onsite.

I worked for a service where I took my bag from my car and used it on the rig... because we had no jump bag.... the state passed the ambulance company with a fishing tackle box with 4x4's... All the supplies were sealed in cabinets.

be careful about keeping "personal stuff" in the jump bag...  I keep mine in a ziploc bag near the top... so I can pull them out if needed.

Jon


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 17, 2006)

I guess when I say personal stuff I mean what you are going to use the most.  By no means am I suggesting using things such as meds or any advanced tools.  I'm trying to say that a ditch bag is used mostly for personal use so you should pack a bag to that idea.  But carry things that are covered under your scope of practice without Medical Director supervision.  Good Samaritan Law covers a lot and as long as you don't do McGyver medicine you'll be fine.

B


----------



## squid (Apr 17, 2006)

"Ditch bag"? Cool. 

Mine is also my personal first aid kit, of course, which is probably what it mainly gets used for. I keep my aspirin, benadryl, sugar candy and stuff in a little nylon bag, so no one will see it and ask for some if I can't give it out, but I share it with my crew. I also keep some random personal things, like hand sanitizer, safety glasses, moleskin, and toilet paper, in there because you just never know. And a flashlight, extra socks and toque (it gets mightly cold here), and stuff like that that I could use on scene. Also one of those little pocket guides to ALS care, mostly because it has a space to keep notes and it has a good list of drugs. Also, who would want to be stuck in the middle of nowhere with nothing to read?


----------



## Jon (Apr 18, 2006)

BrandoEMT said:
			
		

> I guess when I say personal stuff I mean what you are going to use the most.  By no means am I suggesting using things such as meds or any advanced tools.  I'm trying to say that a ditch bag is used mostly for personal use so you should pack a bag to that idea.  But carry things that are covered under your scope of practice without Medical Director supervision.  Good Samaritan Law covers a lot and as long as you don't do McGyver medicine you'll be fine.
> 
> B


McGyver medicine?

That's how EMS got started... and have YOU ever splinted a fracture with a tree branch?

Gotta love Boy Scouts...

I'm just posting a warning about carrying pharmacuticals... be careful about how they are packed, and don't dispense them....


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 18, 2006)

Hells ya, I'm an Eagle Scout!  Everything I learned that is useful I learned from Boy Scouts!!!


----------

